# Pictures!!!



## Toby_H (Mar 2, 2011)

I hate taking pics almost as much as I hate downloading them, saving them, then uploading them... But after a lot of poking and proding I took a few... so here ya go...

'08 male Varnyard Black & White Argentinean Tegu @ 50" long @ 10lbs - 


Waking up...







Morning bath...






Getting ready for work...






Kisses goodbye...






Afternoon nap...






Cleaning house...






And finally getting back to bed...


----------



## Max713 (Mar 2, 2011)

That couch picture made me laugh... pretty hard... hahaha


----------



## james.w (Mar 2, 2011)

He is awesome Toby, I can only hope mine will be that cool.


----------



## fwlion (Mar 2, 2011)

VERY NICE


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 2, 2011)

Your tegu looks amazing,he must of worked hard today and that nap in the couch was a much needed one indeed lol. I haven't really seen your enclosure but from the two pic's above it's in your enclosure looks pretty cool.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 2, 2011)

Without Flash - 





With Flash - 





Sticker in top left corner of window - 






It's 8' x 3' @ 3.5' tall... reinforced to hold up to an 8' x 2.5' @ 2' tall (300 gal) aquarium (currently only a 6'x1.5'@1.75' 125 gal)...

In the summer time he lives on a 6' x 12' outdoor deck/balcony... 

Despite the hard day photojournaled above, he lives a fairly pampered life....


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 2, 2011)

Your enclosure looks awesome Toby,one lucky gu you got!

lol ,where did you get the sticker,you made it your self? I'm willing to buy one from you if so.

I want my enclosure to be similar to yours,i want to make a 10x3 next year but i will most likely end up buying a 8ft Boamaster cage,i hate building.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought the 'Huge Tegu' sticker at a reptile show (Repticon) that passed through town... I have no idea who the vender was...

I really enjoy both building and designing structures. The finished work isn't fun for me, but that's what it took to be able to keep it as well as my girl in the main part of the house. So I pushed myself.

With the exception of the added piece of wood that I've still yet to stain, I am really happy with how it turned out


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

holy cow he looks massive in that tub


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 2, 2011)

He...Is...MASSIVE looks so cool


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL I have that SAME couch and Gator tries to do the same thing LOL soooo comfy and easy to hide in I guess. I never let him get as far as your guy tho, I'm afraid he'll get stuck.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 3, 2011)

AWESOME pictures, sir! Great series of photos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I lol'd at the "Afternoon nap..."

Great looking animal


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 4, 2011)

Another thumbs up on the couch pic. :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## toytown (Mar 14, 2011)

can any1 put me in touch wit ha tegu breeder in the uk, preferable in the west mids area, thanx


----------



## hanniebann (Mar 17, 2011)

Loving the couch pic <3 and that's a beautiful enclosure you built! about how much did you spend in materials?


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks!

I didn't track costs but here's a rough estimate...
4 sheets of plywood... $120
12 or so 8' 2x4s... $35
4 or so 2x6s... $20
3 8' 1"x3"s... $50 (frame for windows/doors)
2 Gal Drylok... $40
1 Gal stain... $25 (?)
Polyurethane... $25 (?)
2 panes 1/4" tempered Glass... $120 (I got a great deal but this is what I guess it 'should' cost)
Hinges, locks, screws, glue, etc... $65

Rough Estimate Total... $500...

Keep in mind I built mine strong enough to hold a very large aquarium. The frame work could be cut in half which would cut costs a little but, but more importantly it would make the finished product weigh less. This thing was a monster to move up the stairs...

My father built a wood shop onto the back of his garage when he retired, which is where we built it. I couldn't have done the fine detail and stain work without his help. He may be old but he sure is handy


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 17, 2011)

I cant get over how small he makes that tub look.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 17, 2011)

thomasjg23 said:


> I cant get over how small he makes that tub look.



lol...

His length is accurately represented in the tub pic... although he looks fatter in that pic than he actually is. 

He lost a good bit of weight over the winter and thus has 'loose skin'. Which floats to make him look more filled out in that pic. I do expect him to be as big as he looks in that pic by end of summer.

I weighed him a lot last year and at most he weighed 12 lbs... though 10 lbs is a more common weight for him... he's probably at about 9 now though as he hasn't regulated a springtime eating schedule yet this year...

I suspect he is "full grown" regarding length and general girth though his Jowls are continuing to fill out. I'm amazed at how thick the base of his tail was at the end of last summer. it was as thick as my wrist!

PS - he will be 3 yrs old this summer...


----------



## Bwindi (Mar 28, 2011)

What's it like having the adult version of your former little dinosaur?

Do they keep a consistent demeanor? Does there tend to be more dimensions to their "personality" as they grow older?
I am just so curious and excited. My gu' is going through a growth spirt now and these questions keep running through my mind.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 28, 2011)

Bwindi said:


> What's it like having the adult version of your former little dinosaur?



The short answer, it's incredible!



Bwindi said:


> Do they keep a consistent demeanor?



Yes... but no... There has certainly been a consistency to his overall 'personality', yet at the same time he has 'evolved' over time as he matures and gets used to new or different things. Much in the same way you may see a person change over time.



Bwindi said:


> Does there tend to be more dimensions to their "personality" as they grow older?



Yes, definitely! He quickly overcame the flighty nature all small things are born with. But his first year to year and a half he was overwhelmed with curiosity. Constantly exploring things and getting into EVERYTHING.

These days he is a lot less curious. When he roams the house now it is more like he is "patroling a perimeter" than he is "exploring the house". He does acknowledge new things and will usually climb anything new to the house and just sit on it.

He also clearly has different moods. At times he wants to be petted and will actually put his nose right in my hand to get me to do so, yet at other times he doesn't want to be touched and will shake his head and makes huffing sounds if I don't stop. 

His 'desire' for human interaction is very very interesting. He commonly spends an hour or more climbing onto the couch, across my lap, off the arm of the couch, around my feet, back up on the couch, etc, etc, etc... At other times he will crawl onto the couch and just plop down on the cushin next to me. Not touching me, but just sitting next to me. 



Bwindi said:


> I am just so curious and excited. My gu' is going through a growth spirt now and these questions keep running through my mind.



As long as you spend ample time with him and keep him very tame, trust me, you won't be disappointed.....


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## DiamondCreek (Mar 29, 2011)

Great looking photos and a gorgeous Tegu. And yes, the couch photo made me LOL!


----------



## Keeps (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome Tegu & enclosure! He's huge, taking up the whole bath tub. Hopefully my female will get big big.


----------

